
Can China become a scientific superpower? - sajid
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/01/12/can-china-become-a-scientific-superpower
======
deepVoid
I have faith in freedom. China still has a long way to go. The Soviet Union
sent the first man-made satellite and the first Human being into space before
anyone else. However, Soviet Union collapsed eventually. China has not reached
the height of Soviet Union in terms of scientific achievements yet.

------
ohiovr
What does it take to be a scientific superpower these days? China sent an
astronaut up in 2016 a few years after the US gave up and had to rely on Soyuz

